# Ribbon Embroidery



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

I am thinking I would like to learn ribbon embroidery. Anyone out there that does this and can direct me to some really good sources for instructions and supplies?


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I have done quite a bit of it! I have the following in the way of dvds, books, etc. 

I can recommend this dvd:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-DVD-SIL...321?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3625f449

It shows many stitches, on different grounds, denim, fleece, cotton, etc. Very good closeups of the stitches being done.

Also, this VHS tape, of course you need a VHS player:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bucilla-Qui...-VHS-/390740607463?pt=VHS&hash=item5af9f481e7

and this one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bucilla-Enc...-NEW-/121044408322?pt=VHS&hash=item1c2ecf1802

There was (and may still be) a magazine out of Australia that was called Embroidery & Cross Stitch - I got mine on Ebay. Incredible magazines!

Search Etsy, Ebay and the net for supplies, kits. I haven't done a lot of it for a while so I can't say who has the best overall prices on ribbon. It is to me one of the best kept crafting secrets! It looks sooooo difficult when you look at the finished product, but it is actually very easy to do!


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Homesteader. I am giving those a try. Also seen a magazine called Threads. Do you have info about it. Don't want to spend a lot to get started - just something to keep me busy in the winter!!! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Threads is put out by Taunton Press - the same publisher that does "Fine Homebuilding." I tried Threads once, and it seemed to me, at the time, it was all about fine garment construction...and perhaps embellishment, but the focus was on garment construction. Way out of my skill area.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Chixarecute said:


> Threads is put out by Taunton Press - the same publisher that does "Fine Homebuilding." I tried Threads once, and it seemed to me, at the time, it was all about fine garment construction...and perhaps embellishment, but the focus was on garment construction. Way out of my skill area.


Well thanks for the info - sounds like it would be way way out of my skill area. I used to sew quite a bit but it is not a passion. Just small projects to keep me busy in the winter when I can't get outside.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Never give up! 

Silk ribbon embroidery

http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item...ribbon-embroidery-five-easy-stitches/page/all

http://www.bhg.com/crafts/embroidery/basics/ribbon-embroidery-how-to/

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2S-x4CZPDlc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=2S-x4CZPDlc

I love YouTube videos for handwork 


Herrschners.com is my 40+ year old go-to store (hmm, well, 40+ years ago it was a paper catalog in my hands and a phone number to order LOL). Annie's is also great.

Pinterest has OMG salivation worthy pics of projects completed by novices to professionals. 

Hope this info helps get you back on track.

In His Love
Mich


----------



## mizlew (Jun 13, 2012)

Check at your local library. Might have a book that shows technique and advice about supplies. Should have pictures of how stitches are done as well as patterns.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

sandsuncritters said:


> Never give up!
> 
> Silk ribbon embroidery
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for the links. Checking them out. I love Pinterest also. Such beautiful stuff on there ----like eye candy! Gives me inspiration.


Have a blessed day and thanks for the help.


PS Looked for Annies but couldn't really find what I thought you might be talking about. Can you give me the website? Thanks


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

mizlew said:


> Check at your local library. Might have a book that shows technique and advice about supplies. Should have pictures of how stitches are done as well as patterns.


Great idea. Library is just down the street from me. Don't know why I didn't think of that. Thanks


----------

